# Waiting for a Kobo



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been yearning for an ebook reader for some now, especially since most of the readers of my own book have been getting it as an ebook. And now I am waiting for the Kobo my wife ordered for me for my birthday. I know it is much more basic than the Kindle, but I'm excited anyway.

Does anyone here already have a Kobo and if so, what do you think of it?

Oh, and do you know if it will be possible to delete any of the preloaded titles? After checking out the list there are a number of them I'm really not interested in reading.

Best,
Alan


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a link to the Kobo manuals.

Mobilereads has a Kobo forum, you might have better luck getting answers there for any questions that cannot be answered by the manuals.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw on nookboards that you are getting a nook instead.... I think you will find it far more useful than the Kobo. It's an excellent unit, particularly at the $149 wi-fi only price point.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

One of our authors, Daniel Arenson, wrote a review of Kobo that I used in my blog.

http://johnfitchv.livejournal.com/20188.html


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep, while we were waiting for the Kobo to ship B&N lowered the price on their Wi-Fi nook and it was a no-brainer. I really enjoy my new nook. The reading experience is excellent and it finally gave me a chance to see my own work on a by-golly ereader which helped me make a few more minor modifications to the formatting.

So far the only thing I am struggling with is getting library books downloaded. I am hoping to arrange my schedule so I can attend one of the classes the local Barnes and Noble stores are conducting.


----------

